# واجبات الضابط المناوب



## 00mostafa22 (13 فبراير 2010)

على سلطة بالسفينة:

عندما اجتمع قضاة العالم لتحديد أعلي سلطة على ظهر السفينة اتفقوا ان يكون ربان السفينة هو اعلى سلطة قضائية ويؤخذ بكل ما جاء بأقواله فى أي من الأمور. طبقا لذلك فان قرار ربان السفينة يراعى فيه الصدق والإخلاص والأمانة ومراعاة الضمير ويكون خاليا من أية اعتبارات مهما كان نوعها.



نوبة ربان السفينة:

عمله طوال 24 ساعة مستمرة باعتباره مسئولا مسئولية كاملة عن السفينة خلال أى وقت سواء كان ذلك ليلا او نهارا ويشترك معه فى المسئولية الضابط المناوب كل خلال نوبته.

فى بعض الحالات الخاصة وعندما يحدث نقص فى عدد الضباط توزع النوبات بمعرفة ربان السفينة وهنا قد يشترك الربان فى نوبة كاملة او جزء منها وتأخذ النوبات نظاما آخر قد يراه الربان انسب ما يكون لهذه الحالة.

ويختلف هذا النظام من شركة لأخرى والقاعدة الأساسية هو ما يقرره ربان السفينة. 







واجبات الضابط المناوب خلال نوبته بظهر البحر:



يمكن تقسيم نوبة ظهر بحر الى ثلاثة أقسام:



أ – الأعمال التى يجب تنفيذها عند إستلام النوبة:

1- يجب التواجد بغرفة القيادة مبكرا 20 دقيقة قبل بدايتها.

2- التوجه الي غرفة الخرائط والإطلاع على الخريطة والتأكد من خط السير الحقيقي للسفينة.

3 – التأكد من مواقع الفنارات أو العوامات التى ستظهر خلال النوبة من واقع كتاب الفنارات لهذه المنطقة ومن أنوار الملاحة ليلا.

4 – التأكد من أن الخريطة وكذا جميع الخرائط التى ستستخدم خلال النوبة مصححة طبقا لأخر مذكرة تصحيح خرائط وصلت إلى السفينة.

5 – قراءة المعلومات المدونة على الخريطة و خاصة مقياس الأعماق عليها حيث توجد بعض الخرائط بالمتر والأخرى بالقدم وأخرى بالقامة ويجب معرفة غاطس السفينة وبالتالي التأكد من أن السفينة تسير خلال الأعماق الآمنة.

6 - إستلام النوبة من الضابط المناوب بمعرفة خط السير على البوصلة وأية درجات انحراف إن وجدت Leeway.

7 – معرفة قيادة الدومان يدوية أو أتوماتيكية وفى الحالة الأخيرة هل جهاز الدومان الأوتوماتيكى يعمل بكفاءة أو هناك ما يجب مراعاته والإلتفات إليه.

8 - معرفة مواقع السفن الأخرى المحيطة بالسفينة وأخذ معلومات من الضابط المناوب عن كل سفينة ( الإتجاه والمسافة وخط السير والسرعة وزمن وأقرب مسافة مرور) ورؤية تلك السفن بالعين أو على شاشة الرادار إذا كان عاملا.

9 – معرفة أسماء الفنارات الظاهرة ورؤيتها بالعين وعلى الخريطة.

10- معرفة خطأ البوصلة خلال النوبة السابقة.

11- التأكد من الأجهزة العاملة خلال النوبة السابقة مثل جهاز الرادار – جهاز قياس الأعماق – جهاز التليفون – جهاز إكتشاف الحريق.

12- إستلام موقع السفينة من الضابط المناوب.

13- التأكد من تواجد أفراد النوبة ( الناضورجية) فى ميعادهم.

14- لا يجوز لضابط النوبة السابقة أن يترك غرفة القيادة قبل أن يخطره الضابط المناوب الجديد أن كل شيئ تحت السيطرة ويمكنه المغادرة.








ب – الأعمال التى يجب تنفيذها خلال النوبة:

1- التأكد من صحة موقع السفينة عند الإستلام.

2 – المحافظة على خط السير بمراقبة الدومانجى أو الجهاز الأوتوماتيكى.

3 – مقارنة البوصلات وإيجاد خطأ البوصلة مرة على الأقل خلال النوبة.

4 – يسجل فى دفتر الضابط الأول بواقع كل ساعة.

خط السير الحقيقي – خطأ البوصلة- إنحراف السفينة – (الدشمك إن وجد) – خط السير على البوصلة الحقيقية والمغناطيسية - قراءة البارومتر – درجة الحرارة – اتجاه وسرعة الريح – حالة السحب.

5 – الملاحظة المستمرة لجهاز كشف الحريق.

6 – فى المناطق المزدحمة بالسفن يجب أن يكون جهاز التليفون VHF عاملا ويجب إستقبال أية منشورات ملاحية أو أية تحذيرات موجهة لجميع السفن.

7 – يجب عدم البقاء كثيرا فى غرفة الخرائط وقبل دخول الضابط لغرفة الخرائط يجب أن يتأكد من أن الأفق خال هذه الفترة وعليه أن يبلغ الناضورجى بتبليغه عن أى هدف يراه سواء كان ذلك أرض – أنوار – سفن – علامات ملاحية.

8 – فى حالة حدوث ضباب يجب عمل الآتى:

أ – وضع الماكينات فى حالة إستعداد.

ب – تشغيل الإشارة الصوتية الخاصة بالرؤية المحددة طبقا للقواعد الدولية لمنع التصادم قاعدة 35(أ) أو (ب).

جـ – وضع الرادار فى حالة تشغيل.

د – إستدعاء الربان إلى غرفة القيادة .

هـ – زيادة عدد الناضورجية ووضع أحدهم بالمقدمة ومعه وسيلة إتصال بغرفة القيادة .

و – تخفيض سرعة السفينة إلى السرعة المتوسطة عندما يكون ذلك ممكنا.

9- التأكد من موقع السفينة كلما كان ذلك ممكنا وضروريا خاصة إذا ما كانت السفينة قريبة من الساحل وفى مثل هذه الحالة أنت مطالب بتعيين الموقع كل

15 – 20 دقيقة وفي بعض المناطق يتطلب الأمر إيجاد الموقع كل 5 – 10 دقائق. هذه المواقع يمكن الحصول عليها بإستخدام الرادار وإيجاد إتجاهين متقاطعين أو ثلاثة أو إتجاه ومسافة – ومن الأفضل إيجاد الإتجاه بإستخدام العزيمة والمسافة بإستخدام الرادار، كذلك يمكن إيجاد الموقع بواسطة أجهزة الملاحة الالكترونية.

10- فى المناطق ذات الأعماق القليلة يمكن التحقق من الموقع بإستخدام جهاز قياس الأعماق.

11- عند أخذ الإتجاهات يفضل رصد الأغراض العمودية على جانب السفينة أو القريبة من ذلك.

12- إذا ما لوحظ أي تغيير فى الأحوال الجوية كنتيجة لإختلاف فى قراءات البارومتر ودرجة الحرارة وتغير إتجاه الريح يجب أخذ بوش(إرتخاء) شحنات السطح وقفل مخازن الأدوات الأمامية وكذلك أخذ بوش أذرع الشحن وتغطية الهوايات وقفل جميع الأبواب المؤدية إلى السطح والتنبيه على جميع أفراد الطاقم بعدم التوجه إلى السطح دون أخطار ضابط النوبة.

13- يجب إخطار الربان بهذه الحالة السابقة وتنفيذ تعليماته، كذلك إخطار الماكينات مبكرا عن حالة الجو المتوقعة بحيث تكون هناك فرصة تمكنهم من إتخاذ اللازم فى هذا الخصوص مثل قفل شبابيك التهوية فوق الماكينات.

14 – التأكد من أن الدومان يعمل يدويا وأن الدومانجى يحافظ على خط السير.


----------



## 00mostafa22 (13 فبراير 2010)

الأعمال التى يجب تنفيذها عند تسليم النوبة :

1 - تعيين موقع السفينة المرصود أو الحسابى.

2 – أخذ قراءة البارومتر ودرجة الحرارة وإتجاه وقوة الريح وحالة البحر.

3 - خط السير الحقيقي وأية درجات إنحراف للسفينة Leeway وخط السير على البوصلة الحقيقية والبوصلة المغناطيسية.

4 – عدد لفات الرفاص خلال (النوبة).

5 – خطأ البوصلة.

6 – عدد الناضورجية (أفراد المراقبة).

ويجب تسجيل المعلومات السابقة بدفتر الضابط الأول وتسليمها للضابط التالى بالإضافة لذلك تسجيل حالة السفينة وما تم فى النوبة.

7 – لا يجب مغادرة غرفة القيادة قبل ان يشير الضابط التالى أنه قد استلم نوبته وكل شئ واضحا تماماً وتحت السيطرة.








الحالات المختلفة التى يتحتم فيها إستدعاء الربان لغرفة القيادة:

1 – فى حالة حدوث رؤية محددة أو توقع حدوث ذلك.

2 – كثافة وإزدحام الحركة الملاحية وتحركات السفن الأخرى بطريقة تدعو لعدم الإطمئنان.

3 – إذا كانت هناك صعوبة فى المحافظة على خط سير السفينة.

4 – عند ضرورة تحديد موقع السفينة فى منطقة معينة وتعذر تحقيق ذلك كنتيجة لعدم رؤية الأرض أو علامة ملاحية أو الحصول على العمق المنتظر فى هذا الوقت.

5 - عند رؤية الأرض أو علامة ملاحية أو حدوث تغيير فى الأعماق دون توقع ذلك.

6 – عند حدوث عطل بالسفينة وتوقف الآلات أو تخفيض السرعة أو خطأ في جهاز التوجيه أو أى جهاز ملاحي هام.

7 – عند ملاحظة تغيير ملحوظ فى حالة الطقس نتيجة لإنخفاض كبير في قراءة البارومتر- تغير إتجاه وقوة الريح – تغير فى درجة الحرارة.

8 – فى أية مواقف أخرى يرى فيها الضابط المناوب أنه فى حالة شك وعليه تنفيذ ما يراه من إجراءات ضرورية ولازمة لسلامة السفينة وإلى حين صعود الربان لغرفة القيادة.

9 – يستدعى الربان أيضا فى حالة جر المخطاف وإذا ما ساءت الأحوال الجوية خلال تواجد السفينة بالميناء.

10- إستدعاء الربان تنفيذا لما جاء بتعليماته.

11- إستدعاء الربان فى حالة سماع نداء إستغاثة.

12- إستدعاء الربان فى جميع حالات الطوارئ.



أهم واجبات الضابط المناوب عند الإقتراب من الميناء:

1 – تجهيز الأعلام اللازمة خلال النهار – علم الدولة التابعة لها السفينة – علم الدولة التى ستدخل السفينة ميناءها – علم طلب المرشد(G) العلم الخاص بالإجراءات الصحية Q)) – علم الشركة.

2 – سحب عداد السرعة إن وجد بمؤخر السفينة.

3 – تواجد عدد 2 ناضورجية بغرفة القيادة إستعدادا لإستخدام الدومان يدويا إن كان يعمل أوتوماتيكياً.

4 – تجهيز مخاطيف السفينة إستعدادا لإحتمال إستخدامها.

5 – تعيين موقع السفينة.

6 – الإتصال بمكتب الميناء أو بسفينة الإرشاد وتزويدهم بمعلومات تتضمن:

إسم السفينة – حروف نداءها – الشركة التابعة لها – إسم الوكيل بهذا الميناء – ميعاد وصولها بموقع المرشد.

7 – معرفة ميعاد صعود المرشد على ظهر السفينة ورغبته على أى أجناب السفينة يتم تجهيز سلم المرشد.

8 – تجهيز سلم المرشد ويتم ذلك غالبا فى جانب تحت الريح فى موقع صعود المرشد ويجب التأكد من تثبيته جيدا وتواجد عوامة نجاة وحداف بجانبه و أن المسافة بين طرف السلم السفلي وسطح الماء تماما كما جاء بتعليمات المرشد أو الربان.

9 – تجهيز حبال ( شوامى) الرباط بالمقدم والمؤخر ( من حبال وأسلاك – حداف- بوصة – أقفال – تكايات ).

10 - إختبار أجهزة الإتصال بالمقدم والمؤخر.

11 – إختبار جميع أوناش السفينة ويتم ذلك قبل الوصول ب 24 ساعة على الاقل.

12 – معرفة وقت المد والجزر ليوم الوصول لهذا الميناء.

13- تجهيز جميع أوراق السفينة اللازمة لإتخاذ الإجراءات الجمركية والصحية.



واجبات الضابط المناوب أثناء توقف السفينة بالمخطاف :

1- التأكد من إضاءة أنوار المخطاف ليلاً – وإرتفاع الكرة السوداء نهاراً.

2- فى حالة الضباب تطلق الاشارة الصوتية فى الرؤية المحدودة والخاصة لسفينة على المخطاف – قاعدة 35 (و).

3- التأكد من موقع السفينة بصفة دائمة والتحقق من عدم جر السفينة و إتخاذ كل ما يمكن من إجراءات لمنع جر المخطاف.

4- أن يكون المخطاف الثانى جاهزاً للإلقاء.

5- رفع سقالة السفينة بإرتفاع مناسب فوق سطح الماء خشية من تلفها بفعل الأمواج.

6- ملاحظة وصول ومغادرة اللنشات من وإلى السفينة، مع تسجيل إسمها ووقت الوصول والمغادرة.

7- يتم إستدعاء الربان فى أية حالة قد تكون لها خطورة على السفينة.

8- يتم التسجيل فى دفتر السطح Deck Logbook لما يلى :

عمق المياه – عدد الأقفال فى الماء – أى المخطافين تم إلقاءه – طبيعة القاع – عدد الأقفال الإضافية التى تم التطويل عليها.

9- الإستماع إلى جهاز V.H.F ومراقبته وإستقبال أية رسالة عن طريق السفينة.

10- المحافظة على مراقبة جيدة.

11- مراقبة جهاز إكتشاف الحريق.

12- إيجاد خطأ البوصلة.



دلائل جر السفينة لمخطافها:

1- عقب إلقاء المخطاف والتأكد من مسكه بالقاع وإتخاذ السفينة إتجاه الريح أو التيار يؤخذ إتجاهين لغرضين ثابتين ويتم تعيين موقع السفينة.

2- بإستخدام الرادار يتم تعين موقع السفينة بإستخدام المسافات وضبطها.

3- عادة تواجه السفينة الريح عند وقوفها على المخطاف ويتغير إتجاه الريح والتيار وبذلك تدور السفينة فى دائرة قطرها تقريبا طول الجنزير + طول السفينة.

4- يجب تعيين دائرة دوران السفينة على الخريطة.

5- نتيجة هذا الدوران سوف تتغير قراءة الإتجاهين الثابتين فقد تزيد القراءة أو تقل وسيحدث ذلك فى حدود قليلة.

6- إذا زادت قوة الريح فيجب التطويل على الجنزير لإعطاء طول كافى منه على القاع لمنع حدوث الجر.

7- إذا بدأت السفينة فى الشرودة فإن ذلك دليل على إحتمال الجر ويتم التأكد منه كالتالى: (الشرودة تعنى إنحراف السفينة بعيداً عن الخط المنتظم).

أ- صوت الجنزير.

ب- طرد الجنزير لليد إذا حاولت الإمساك به على السطح.

جـ- تغير كبير فى درجات الإتجاهات الثابتة وبتوقيع ذلك على الخريطة يتحدد الموقع خارج دائرة الدوران.

د- تغير كبير فى المسافات بإستخدام الرادار و يلاحظ إقتراب السفينة من غرض وإبتعادها بمسافة كبيرة عن غرض أخر.

من (جـ) و (د) يمكن إتخاذ قرار بأن السفينة فى حالة جر لمخطافها.



الإجراءات اللازم إتخاذها لإيقاف جر السفينة للمخطاف:

1- التطويل على الجنزير.

2- عند منتصف زاوية الشرودة ألق المخطاف الثانى وأترك الفرملة غير محكمة فإذا إنجرفت السفينة فإن جنزير المخطاف الثانى يبدأ فى الجريان والسقوط.



ما ذكرأعلاه هو تصرف مؤقت إلى حين:

أ- إستعداد الماكينات وأفراد السطح.

ب-إستدعاء الربان.

جـ-سحب مخاطيف السفينة.

د- إعادة إلقاء المخطافين مرة ثانية بإستخدام الآلات وبطول جنزير متساوى.

3- إذا ما كانت الأحوال الجوية سيئة مما يتعذر معها الإنتظار على المخطاف يجب الإبتعاد بالسفينة عن الشاطئ والتبليط فى منطقة عميقة آمنة ومناسبة أمام الميناء. (التبليط يعنى إتخاذ السفينة خط سير وسرعة بعيدا عن الأخطار بما يحقق لها الأمن والسلامة).



واجبات الضابط المناوب خلال الملاحة فى النهر وتواجد مرشد على السفينة:

1- لسلامة السفينة يجب أن يتعاون الضابط بدقة مع المرشد ويداوم على عمل مراجعة دقيقة للتحقق من موقع السفينة وتحركاتها طوال الوقت.

2- على الضابط المناوب مراقبة الدومانجى والتأكد من إستلامه لأوامر الدومان وتنفيذها بدقة.

3- يجب مراقبة العلامات الملاحية وتسجيل وقت المرور على كل علامة.

4- فى حالة الشك فى أى تصرف يقوم به المرشد فعلى ضابط النوبة الحصول منه على إيضاح فإذا لم يقتنع فعليه إخطار الربان فوراً مع إتخاذه أى إجراء يراه ضرورياً للمحافظة على سلامة السفينة إلى حين صعود الربان.

أ- تنفيذ تعليمات الربان.

ب- إخطار الماكينات عن وقت وصول القاطرات المساعدة ووقت الوصول إلى الرصيف.

جـ- إخطار أفراد السطح عن وقت الإستعداد وكذا عن جانب رباط السفينة على الرصيف.

د- التأكد من سحب الأعلام اللازمة – (علم الدولة التابع لها الميناء – علم الدولة التابعة لها السفينة – علم وجود مرشد على ظهر السفينة (H) – علم خاص بالإجراءات الصحية (Q) – أية أعلام أخرى قد يطلب المرشد سحبها).


----------



## 00mostafa22 (13 فبراير 2010)

واجبات الضابط المناوب عندما يكون قائماً بنوبة ليلية والسفينة بالميناء على جانب الرصيف:

1- التأكد من أن سقالة السفينة مجهزة تماماً لإحتمال إرتفاع و إنخفاض الماء بهذا الميناء. (السقالة تعنى السلم المستخدم لنزول وصعود الأفراد من وإلى السفينة).

2- تجهيز شبكة السقالة ويجب أن تغطى الفراغ الموجود تحت السقالة و أن تكون الشبكة صالحة لإستقبال أى شخص قد يقع بين جانب السفينة والرصيف.

3- يجب توفير إضاءة كافية ليلاً لسقالة السفينة و تزويدها بطوق نجاه.

4- حساب وقت الماء العالى والواطى وإخطار بحرى النوبة بهذا الوقت وإعطاء إشارة خاصة لملاحظة جيدة لحبال (لشوامى) رباط السفينة خلال هذا الوقت.

5- توفير تكايات على جانب السفينة المقابل للرصيف وإذا كان الجانب الآخر على النهر فيجب تحديد طول السفينة بإضاءة لمبة بالمقدم وأخرى بالمؤخر.

6- عند تراكى سفن أخرى أو مواعين على جانبى السفينة فيجب تجهيز وسيلة آمنة للإنتقال بين السفينتين، وعلى السفينة التى إرتفاع جانبها أكبر من الأخرى أن تقوم بتوفير تلك الوسيلة. تسجيل إسم السفينة أو المواعين المتراكية على جانب السفينة بدفتر الضابط الأول.

7- يجب تجهيز شوامى رباط السفينة بصفائح منع الفئران.

8- التأكد من إضاءة أنوار السطح.

9- إذا ما ساءت الأحوال و إشتدت الرياح لدرجة تؤثر على شوامى الرباط فيجب إستدعاء الربان وأفراد السطح و إرسال شوامى وأسلاك إضافية.

10- تنفيذ تعليمات كبير الضباط الخاصة بتجهيز عنابر السفينة فى صباح اليوم التالى.








المتبع إجراؤه قبل مغادرة السفينة الميناء:

1- إذا كانت البوصلة الجايرو (الكهربائية) متوقفة منذ دخول السفينة للميناء فيجب بدء تشغيلها قبل مغادرة السفينة للميناء بحوالى 6 ساعات.

2- تجرى إختبارات آلات السفينة قبل مغادرتها الميناء بساعتين على الأقل.

3- يتم إخطار الماكينات بميعاد إجراء الإختبارات ويجب قبل إجراء أى إختبار التأكد من خلو المكان حول رفاص السفينة من أية عوائق مثل وجود فلايك أو لنشات كما يجب معرفة عمق المياه أسفله.

4- يتم تجربة تلغراف الماكينة بين غرفة القيادة والماكينات وذلك بتحريكها لمختلف السرعات.

5- تجربة الدومان بتحريكه يميناً للأخر ثم يساراً ثم وضعه بالمنتصف.

6- يتم إختبار صفارة السفينة – أنوار الملاحة – أجهزة الإتصال بين المقدم والمؤخر وغرفة القيادة.

7- وضع جهاز التليفون – وكذا رادار السفينة فى وضع التشغيل.

8- ضبط الأجهزة الملاحية والتأكد من صلاحيتها مثل البوصلات الكهربائية – البوصلة المغناطيسية – أجهزة الملاحة الإلكترونية - جهاز تحديد الإتجاه – جهاز قياس الأعماق.

9- كشف أغطية مكررات البوصلة الكهربائية وتجهيزها بوضع أداة العزيمة مع التأكد من نظافتها ومطابقتها للجايرو.

10- إعادة بعض أدوات فلايك النجاة إلى مكانها بالفلوكة والتى تكون قد تم وضعها بغرفة القيادة خشية عليها من السرقة بالميناء.

11- ملاحظة شوامى رباط السفينة وكذا السقالة أثناء إختبار الآلات للأمام وللخلف.

12- تجهيز خرائط الرحلة والأدوات المستخدمة مع الخرائط.

نوتة المناورات – كتب الفنارات – النظارات الخاصة بغرفة القيادة.

13- يقوم ضابط اللاسلكى بأخذ تقرير عن حالة الطقس وتقديمه لغرفة القيادة – ويجب الإطلاع على هذا التقرير ومعرفة حالة الطقس وإتخاذ الإحتياطات اللازمة لمقابلة هذه الحالة.

14- تعطى الماكينات تعليمات بحالة إستعداد الماكينات.

15- معرفة غاطس السفينة الأمامى والخلفى والمتوسط.

16- على الضابط المسئول الذى قام بإجراء الإختبارات التوجه إلى ربان السفينة وإخطاره بما يلى:

أ- مدى كفاءة الأجهزة. ب- حالة إستعداد الماكينات.

جـ- تقرير حالة الطقس. د- غاطس السفينة.



تجهيز سطح السفينة (الكويرتة) استعداداً للسفر:

17- البحث عن الهاربين من هذا الميناء Stowaways فى مختلف قطاعات السفينة خاصة بفلايك النجاة - المخازن بمقدم السفينة – غرفة آليات الدومان بمؤخر السفينة – عنابر السفينة – غرفة الماكينات وما بها من صهاريج – غرف السفينة المختلفة-دورات المياه العامة.

18- قفل عنابر السفينة وتغطيتها وتأمينها جيداً.

19- تبييت أذرع الشحن والتفريغ وتثبيتها جيدا ويستخدم أحياناً حبال إضافية حول رأس الأذرع لتثبيته على حامله.

20-تربيط بضائع السطح.

21- تستيف أية أدوات متناثرة على السطح بمخازن السفينة (أقفال – أسلاك – حبال – بكرات).

22- رفع أية عائمات خاصة بالسفينة من الماء وتثبيتها على السطح.

23- تجربة أوناش الرباط والتأكد من كفاءتها.

24- سحب أية حبال متدلية على جانب السفينة.

25- تخليص شوامى الرباط من صفائح منع الفئران.

26- تجهيز الحداف والفراميل اللازمة.

27- تجهيز سلم المرشد.

28- التأكد من متانة رباط وتكتيف Lashing شحنة السطح. 

29- طلب حضور المرشد.



واجبات الضابط المناوب أثناء شحن البضائع الخطرة :

1. مراجعة خطة الشحن مع كبير الضباط و التأكد من أماكن الشحن .

2. التأكد من أن مكان شحن البضائع مجهز تماما قبل الشحن ( أخشاب التستيف و الأربطة ) .

3. عند بدء الشحن يتم رفع العلم الأحمر حرف B نهارا و نور أحمر كامل الإستداره ليلا .

4. التأكد من وجود علامات البضائع الخطرة و نوعيتها على العبوات المشحونة و التأكد من وضعها فى أماكنها حسب خطة الشحن .

5. التأكد تماما من عدم وجود أى تلفيات فى البضائع ، و إن وجدت يتم رفض البضاعة فورا.

6. التأكد من تستيف البضائع لضمان عدم تحركها فى البحر و ربطها بعد الشحن .

7. قيد مواعيد بدء الشحن و إنتهائه و الكمية المشحونة فى دفتر أحوال السطح Deck Log Book .

8. التأكد من أن معدات مكافحة الحريق حسب المطلوب فى كود البضائع الخطرة فى حالة إستعداد .



واجبات الضابط فى قوارب النجاه أو الرماثات ( كقائد للعائمة ) :

1. التأكد من وجود جميع أفراد القارب قيادته قبل الإنزال .

2. التأكد من صحة إجراءات الإنزال بمتابعة عمل كل فرد من أفراد القارب .

3. النزول إلى القارب بعد التأكد من تواجد جميع الأفراد بداخل القارب .

4. ترك السفينة و الإبتعاد بمسافة كافية حتى لا تقوم السفينة بسحب القارب عند غرقها .

5. محاولة تهدئة الطاقم و رفع الروح المعنوية للناجين .

6. إعطاء كل فرد من الطاقم جرعة دواء مانع لدوار البحر .

7. تعيين أفراد لتوزيع التعيينات داخل القارب و توزيع الورادى على الأفراد و محاولة شغل جميع الأفراد بأعمال داخل القارب .

8. البدء بتعريف الأفراد بدليل السلامة فى العائمات و كيفية الحفاظ على الأرواح .

9. تعريف الطاقم بإستخدام أجهزة الإستغاثة المختلفة .



واجبات الضابط المناوب فى حالات الطوارئ :

توجد بعض الواجبات العامة التى يقوم بها الضابط فى حالات الطوارئ المختلفة بخلاف الإجراءات الخاصة بكل حالة على حدة، و سوف نتناول هنا الحالات العامة فقط و هى :

1. إطلاق الإنذار العام و الذى يخص حالة الطوارئ .

2. إخطار الربان .

3. التصرف الفورى تبعا لمتطلبات كود السلامة الدولى ISM لهذه الحالة .

4. إغلاق الأبواب المانعة لنفاذ المياه .

5. تحديد موقع السفينة على الخريطة .

6. رفع الإشارات الخاصة بالحالة ليلا أو نهارا .

7. تنفيذ توجيهات الربان تبعا لمتطلبات الحالة .



واجبات الضابط المناوب أثناء القطر :

عند قطر سفينة لسفينة أخرى ، فإن هذه العملية يكون بها نوع من المخاطرة التى تحتاج إلى المتابعة المستمرة للعملية و بالطبع يجب التنسيق بين السفينة القاطرة و السفينة المقطورة ، و عليه يقوم ضابط مناوب كل سفينة بتنفيذ بعض الإجراءات .



أولا : واجبات الضابط على السفينة القاطرة :

1. تحقيق إتصال مباشر من خلال جهاز VHF طوال 24 ساعة للوقوف على أى تطورات مفاجئة .

2. التأكد من أن إجراءات القطر متبعة حسب قواعد منع التصادم من حيث الأنوار و الأشكال التى يجب رفعها على السفينة القاطرة .

3. التأكد دوما من وضع تجهيزات القطر ( السلك ) .

4. التطويل و التقصير على السلك على فترات مناسبة لضمان عدم تلف السلك بسبب الإحتكاك .

5. التأكد من حالة الآلات ( الماكينات ) بصفة مستمرة من خلال الإتصال بغرفة الآلات .

6. متابعة الأحوال الجوية و إبلاغ الربان بأى تغييرات محتملة بالنسبة للطقس بصفة عامة (البحر و الريح).

7. التأكد من تحقيق إتصال مع السفينة التى قد تكون فى وضع تصادم مع السفينة القاطرة و خاصة تلك التى يتعين على السفينة القاطرة إخلاء الطريق لها للتأكد من أن السفينة الأخرى سوف تقوم بإتخاذ الإجراء لتفادى التصادم منفردة و التأكد من عدم لحاقها بالسفينة المقطورة .

8. إرسال إشارة تحذير ملاحى بواسطة جهاز VHF دوما إذا لزم الأمر و خاصة فى المناطق ذات كثافة المرور العالية .

9. إدراج جميع البيانات السابقة و المرور الدورى و أوقاته بدفتر أحوال السطح .



ثانيا : واجبات الضابط على السفينة المقطورة :

1. التأكد من أن الإتصال بينه و بين السفينة القاطرة بصفة دائمة جيدا.

2. تجهيز وسيلة إشارة فعالة لإستخدامها فى حالة إنفصال المقطورة عن القاطرة بسبب قطع السلك أو لأى سبب أخر .

3. التأكد من أن وسيلة القطر ( السلك أو الجنزير ) جيدة و يتم التطويل و التقصير عليها على فترات مناسبة للتأكد من عدم تعرض السلك للتلف نتيجة للإحتكاك .

4. متابعة السفن القريبة لتفادى التصادم بالمقطورة.

5. تجهيز وسيلة لتحديد العلاقة بين السفينة المقطورة و السفينة القاطرة .

6. التأكد من رفع العلامات الخاصة بالقطر ليلا و نهارا .


----------



## عاطف عبدالرؤف (14 فبراير 2010)

مشكورررررعلى المجهود الكبير والعظيم ده بجد موضوع مفيد جدا


----------



## Eng-Maher (14 فبراير 2010)

الف شكر اخى الفاضل مجهود ممتاز ... الف شكر


----------



## saizgax (15 فبراير 2010)

الله ينورعليك يادرش بصراحه موضوع جامدواوى عايزين المزيدمنك


----------



## kreshan (21 فبراير 2010)

اين يمكن الحصول على قسم هندسة الاتصالات


----------



## kreshan (21 فبراير 2010)

*مشششششششششششششششششككككووورر*

الله ينور علك:31:


----------

